# Does anyone have experience with Nutrena Goat Feed?



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am about to purchase grain for my goats and won't be using my previous brand, as it is medicated. My Rancher Supply carries Nutrena Brand and has offered to order me some of their 17% textured goat feed. I have no experience with this brand and have not heard it mentioned around this board. Also, what is the difference between textured and pelleted feed?

This is the feed I am looking at:
http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/more-species/sheep-goat-feed/17-goat-textured-feed/index.htm


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have any idea what the ingredients are? I look for feeds that instead of plant proteins and grain by-products, have things like oats, corn, beet pulp, alfalfa, etc. So whole stuff. I am not sure what the difference is between textured and pelleted feeds are tbh.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I googled and found this thread which suggests that it has corn in it. I am not crazy about that. I will definitely email a rep to get the ingredient list before ordering. My other option is to drive to the next town 30 minutes away and buy Purina Goat Chow, which I also have no experience with.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would definitely stay away from Purina, it has all the unhealthy stuff in it. Currently I am stuck with Purina Noble goat, and the goats strongly dislike it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know where you are at, but I am actually considering LMF Horse Feeds.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been feeding Kent show goat developer to my goats, who are all under a year. I contacted them to see if I could buy some of their dairy feed and they said they would have to make up a batch special for me and the minimum order was 2 tons/80 bags per order plus freight. That is way beyond what I need and can store. Bah.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Textured has the whole grains in it. There usually is a pellet type in it too. Usually has molasses on it.

Nutrena is fine. I haven't used it myself but was considering it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> I have been feeding Kent show goat developer to my goats, who are all under a year. I contacted them to see if I could buy some of their dairy feed and they said they would have to make up a batch special for me and the minimum order was 2 tons/80 bags per order plus freight. That is way beyond what I need and can store. Bah.


Could you see if the feed store could get it in for you?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They said no. Last time I had it delivered to them to use their loading dock and forklift, but I ordered it and it was a stocked product so I could order however much I needed.


----------



## BigPoplar (Oct 19, 2013)

We are in the process of switching from a feed we used to get from a local dealer to nutrena medicated goat pellet. Textured basically means that it is a sweet feed. I got on here to ask the same question about the pelleted feed. No one around me uses is. It has a lot of the same ingredients as the purina show feeds, and has twice the fiber as the feed I was feeding. The goats seem to like it. One reason we are switching is because it is medicated with deccox instead of ruminsen.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

The one I am looking at is the 17% and is unmedicated as far as I can tell. I emailed them so we shall see. The feed I've been giving has Rumensin and I have been quite happy with it, but I want unmedicated feed for when some of my does freshen this spring.

The feed I've been using does not have molasses either. Is there anything I should know about feeding molasses, especially to pregnant/lactating does?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've actually switched to the Nutrena allstock feed, just because I have sheep too. I mix it with the spent brewery grain that I get which is 25-29% protein, alfalfa pellets, and beet pulp for my doe in milk, and my preggo girls get some too My milker has the same creamy delicious milk, and has actually increased in production. Yes the stuff is pelleted, and has molasses, but they all (wethers, sheep wethers etc love it) The ingredients are not "totally" great, but it's a lot better quality then some, and it's 14% protein, for an all stock that's pretty good


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Purina sucks for sure. I used to be a huge nutrena fan, but they have recently done this whole "reformulation" to at least their horse feeds, and went from ingredients like "Wheat middlings and sun cured alfalfa" to "Roughage products, Forage products, and Grain products" Luckily the Nutrena safe choice "Dry" still has the better ingredients in it.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I think some goats prefer the textured feeds over pellets.... Havent tried pellets yet but a couple different brands of the textured goat rations-- Purina (they like it) and Farmers ration a local brand... Am discovering they love plain ole COB though so maybe that just supplemented with loose minerals and hay? (the pellets do seem handy in that its balanced)...


----------

